# Guidance for Vaccination Requirements for Entering the United States Starting November 8, 2021



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines*



*October 29, 2021*



*Guidance for Vaccination Requirements

for Entering the United States Starting November 8, 2021*​


Beginning November 8, all U.S. citizens, U.S. nationals, U.S. lawful permanent residents, and U.S. immigrants seeking to enter the United States by air will be required to show one of the following before boarding a flight to the United States:


If you are fully vaccinated: Proof of vaccination and a negative COVID-19 test result taken no more than 3 days before travel.
If you are NOT fully vaccinated: A negative COVID-19 test result taken no more than 1 day before travel.
Children under 2 years old do not need to test. There are also accommodations for people who have documented recovery from COVID-19 in the past 90 days. Learn more about these requirements.
Please refer to the CDC and U.S. Embassy websites for further details and guidance on the new requirement:



https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/international-travel/index.html



New U.S. Travel Requirements



For information about the global vaccination requirement for non-U.S. citizen non-U.S. immigrant (not a U.S. citizen, U.S. national, lawful permanent resident, or traveling to the United States on an immigrant visa) persons traveling by air to the United States, please see:

COVID-19 and Your Health





For further information and assistance:




Philippine Bureau of Immigration website
U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]
State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444
Philippines Country Information
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------

